# Trivia 3/29



## luckytrim (Mar 29, 2018)

trivia 3/29
DID YOU KNOW...
North Korea is slightly smaller than Mississippi.

1. In the 1988 movie "Who Framed Roger Rabbit", who is Roger's  wife?
2. If you are acrophobic, what is it that you fear  ?
3. Who is the movie star mother of award winning actress Kate  Hudson?
4. On "The Munsters", there was a coffin in the foyer; what  was its function ?
5. Which is the only sign of the zodiac whose symbol is a  human female?
6. What is the more formal name for the human  tailbone?
7. In the psychological field of operant conditioning, giving  a child a 
cookie every time she cleans up her toys would be an example  of positive 
...... what ?
8. What does 'E' represent in E=MC2?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The shuttlecock used in badminton is the fastest object  propelled by a
racket in sports.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Jessica Rabbit
2. Heights
3. Goldie Hawn
4. a Telephone “Booth”
5. Virgo
6. coccyx
7. Reinforcement
8. Energy

TRUTH !!
Flying off of a badminton racket, a shuttlecock can reach  speeds of over 200
miles per hour.
Compare that to the speed of a serve in tennis - 118  MPH.


----------

